

GrubHub Seamless Files Confidential Public Offering - timjahn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2014/02/20/your-ipo-to-go-grubhub-seamless-files-confidential-public-offering/

======
lubos
It's "GrubHub", not GitHub.

That reminds me
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typoglycemia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typoglycemia)

~~~
timjahn
Yes, I'm aware. I posted this because GRUBHUB, not GITHUB is filing for an
IPO.

------
onedev
For some reason I read "GitHub" and did a double take.

~~~
zaidf
Have now done this multiple times. I suppose a lot of us are waiting for
GitHub's next big move.

~~~
sdesol
I think I read Atlassian was going IPO this year which was why I couldn't
dissociate GitHub from GrubHub for the longest time. Since they are both going
after the coveted enterprise market, I automatically assumed it was GitHub and
the IPO was to raise capital.

------
grinich
I'm wondering if these days "filing for IPO" is synonymous with "couldn't
raise another large round." It seems so common for multi-billion dollar
companies to do a huge private equity financing (+$100MM) to push off
Sarbanes-Oxley a few more extra years.

Twitter, Dropbox, Facebook, Uber, GitHub, Airbnb, and Square have all done
this. Maybe Goldman Sachs wasn't hungry for this one?

------
rdl
I wonder how much of an advantage they have in the IPO process because
Seamless is so popular on Wall Street (maybe #2 after Bloomberg?)

------
callmeed
Can someone please explain the "GrubHub Seamless" name? It is, in my opinion,
a horrible name (either separately is fine).

Is it just the corporate name? Is it from a merger of two egos and neither
would give? Or is it some regional thing ala Carls Jr. & Hardees?

Those who use it, what do you call it?

~~~
p4lindromica
GrubHub and Seamless merged last year:
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142412788732478700...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424127887324787004578495411888526172)

------
leemcalilly
I wouldn't be cynical if it were in fact Github.

------
joeblau
It said GitHub originally right?

~~~
timjahn
No, it said GRUBHUB. Why would it say Github?

------
bsiddiqui
you're joking right?

